# Negril Jamaica vacation ideas



## flowers1227 (May 29, 2008)

Just bought a trip to Negril off Skyauction.  We have been to Jamaica before but not to Negril.  This is a hotel room with no kitchen so we need suggestions on good inexpensive places to eat and hang out.  Thoughts on buying a cooler once there and getting breakfast stuff and sandwich stuff and going out for dinner.  Has anyone rented a car in Jamaica?  We have rented on alot of the islands but don't know if we need one here or if it would be safe.  We will be flying into Montego Bay an the afternoon and are on our own to get to Negril.
Any suggestions will be be greatly appreciated!  We will be there next February.

Thanks
Betty


----------



## gmarine (May 29, 2008)

Montego Bay to Negril is about a 50 mile, 1 1/2-2 hour drive. Your going to need to rent car or take a taxi/bus from the airport. Jamaica isnt the safest island to drive around in the way of crime or traffic safety. 

I cant help with local places to eat other than Ricks Cafe in Negril as I have always done all inclusives. I can tell you to check with your hotel for warnings about wherever you do want to go. Good luck.


----------



## brother coony (May 29, 2008)

What Hotel are you staying, and how many will be in your party,
In nigril you do need to rent a car, Driving is on the left, Just dont wonder off the main roads, I will get a list of inexpensive places to eat and post,

Jamaica do have crime, so you do have to be awere of your sorroundings and follow your instinct on safty,if you get off the strip, on the nigril strip it is pretty safe, as or the main roads, Nigril is the hip capital of Jamaica,
 Have fun and enjoy

 PS want extra safty, Take Me


----------



## Carol C (May 29, 2008)

Negril is the best place in JA! Where are you staying? I've been there 5 times & never rented a car. You can take the JUTA transportation from MoBay airport to Negril at low cost. Once in Negril you don't need a car. I always stay on the cliff side aka West End, 'cause it's cheaper, and I either walk to the beach or hail a taxi. I haven't been there in recent years, but when I was there my fave cheap place to eat was Chicken Lavish on the cliff side, and also Aunt Jennie's Famous Cakes. Alfred's was my fave place on the beach. You can get tips on negril.com from their excellent forums. Cool runnings!


----------



## flowers1227 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for all  your suggestions!  We are staying at Carribean Sunset which I understand is on a hill right above the traffic circle.  I will check on the JUTA from the airport.  We do like to venture out but maybe we could just rent a car for the day or if you have someone in mind we could contact about taking us around the local spots. 
Thanks again.  Come on Brother Cooney and go with us!


----------



## Danette (Jul 10, 2008)

*supermarket*

Hi Betty!  My husband and I have been to Negril three times (before our timeshare).  There is a great little grocery store called Value Master Supermarket in the Plaza de Negril.  The prices are good and there are half dozen or so small touristy stores in the area.  In the spice section they have pouches of "Meat Seasoning" which the *best* BBQ seasoning we have EVER come across.  No idea what's in it  , but we have been bringing bags home and using it on our steaks for years!
Have a fabulous time!
Danette


----------



## Ilene (Jul 14, 2008)

Have you gone already?   I've been almost a dozen times.  Anyway, there really is no need to rent a car (especially your first trip).  I fly into Montego Bay and either take the Juta bus to Negril or I arrange for a driver from Negril to meet me at airport. While in Negril, walk and take taxis to get around.  You may even want to rent a scooter for a day or so.  The best Negril visitors message board is www.negril.com.  If you haven't left yet, let me know and I'll give my restaurant recommendations.


----------



## COSTA VIDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Ilene: We are going to be visiting Negril for the first time in February, 2009. Staying for 2 weeks at the Rayon Hotel. Sure would like to have a copy of your restaurant list. Thanks.


----------



## njmeisje (Jul 14, 2008)

We were on Royal Car cruise two weeks ago that stopped in Mo-bay.  We did a day excursion to Negril.  The beach was IN-credible.  I loved the Negril area.  I have to echo, the drive was 1 hour 20 mins, and boy, did we go through some questionable areas.  The island is suffering and so much gang grafetti.  This was not an island I would want to be wandering by myself unguided.  Negril was great.  But be safe!


----------



## JudyH (Jul 15, 2008)

And if, hopefully not, you should get hurt and need a hospital, be sure to request the "private hospital" which is doctor owned and run, and not the county public hospital.  Ask me how I know the difference.  Such a poor country and the health facilities are terrible.  Not the staff, but the deplorable decrepid buildings they are housed in.  And I'm a social worker and seen it all......


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jul 15, 2008)

I left Jamaica as a youngster but have trveled back every single year and now own a timeshare there.  I now go back every Spring and this is a list I put together from various sites that I lurk on:

RESTAURANTS/BARS/CLUBS

What’s happening where and what days:

SUNDAY: Selinas for Sunday Brunch, Alfred’s for live music 
MONDAY: Bourbon for Jerk and live music
TUESDAY: Alfred’s for live music, Negril Escape Sunset Show ($65 All Inclusive), Late Tuesday nights at MiYard for live and direct DJ's
WEDNESDAY: Bourbon for Jerk and live music, Roots Bamboo
THURSDAY: Charela Inn blues, Jungle - Ladies Night
FRIDAY: Alfred’s for live music
SATURDAY: Bourbon for Jerk and live music, SeaStar Inn - $12 buffet and entertainment. 4/5 40th bday party at SeaStar Inn for Rob

Happy Hours/Food
White Sands 2 for 1 specials 
Legends and SamSara Happy Hour 4 to 7PM
Yellow Bird Happy Hour 4 to sunset
Margaritaville popular all afternoon and good place to watch sports on a lot of TV's
For Real and Boat Bar for 100J Red Stripes 
Wild Thing for a sunset cruise and open bar
23/7 for drinks anytime 
Ossies or Best of the West for Jerk
Kuyaba for dinner and drinks 
Sunrise for Italian or Pizza 
JahB's for real home Jamaican cooking
LTU for Chicken Lola or Red Snapper
Alfred’s for breakfast 
Cosmos for food 
Shamrock Shop - beach road for coldest Red Stripe Beer and fresh squeezed OJ 
Pirates Cave - drinks and the pork or a steak 
Ms Sonia’s – across from Alfreds
Fattie’s – across from NBCC


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just read everyone posts so I'm tryng to respond to everything:

renting a car ---- no need to rent plus it's not the best place to try your driving skills.  I've been told I'm an aggressive driver but I wouldn't bother renting a car plus cabs are all over the place.

Take Juta for $15 in advance or $20 when you arrive at the airport for roundtrip transportation.  There's also many private drivers.  If you need a name of one that we've used the past 3 years, let me know.  

Cooler - Even though I have a kitchen in my unit, I still travel with my collapsible cooler -- it's awesome on the beach and who wants to spend their time in Negril shopping for a cooler.

Crime - yes, it's no secret that there's crime in JA just like many other big cities.  Just be smart and travel smart.  It may be an island paradise to you but it's hard living for those that live there.


----------



## flowers1227 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ilene said:


> Have you gone already?   I've been almost a dozen times.  Anyway, there really is no need to rent a car (especially your first trip).  I fly into Montego Bay and either take the Juta bus to Negril or I arrange for a driver from Negril to meet me at airport. While in Negril, walk and take taxis to get around.  You may even want to rent a scooter for a day or so.  The best Negril visitors message board is www.negril.com.  If you haven't left yet, let me know and I'll give my restaurant recommendations.



No, we have not been yet.  We are going in Feb. Would love to have the restaurant list.
Thanks
betty


----------



## flowers1227 (Jul 20, 2008)

COSTA VIDA said:


> Ilene: We are going to be visiting Negril for the first time in February, 2009. Staying for 2 weeks at the Rayon Hotel. Sure would like to have a copy of your restaurant list. Thanks.



Ilene, when are you going?  We will be there from 2/10 through 2/17.  Our anniversary is 2/14 so we will have to find somewhere neat to go then.


----------

